# Death by Donut recipes



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

donuts are getting to expensive to buy so I need some rather fool proff recipes for yeast and baked donuts. Anybody 

And if ya got a cinnamon roll recipe that would be an extra LOL

I finally got the counter cleaned off


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

I can only give you my recipe for Dutch oliebollen, which would be somewhat similar to donuts? At least that is what people say to me.
My recipe is with from home grind flour. 
http://greenpioneerwoman.wordpress.com/2011/12/29/pantry-cooking-oliebollen/


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

All time favorite - better than my MIL's, and she is a great baker!

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/clone-...nnabon&e8=Quick Search&event10=1&e7=Home Page


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Over 30 years ago I got this recipe out of a very old cook book and they were called Jewish donuts. My wife & kids love them well really everyone loves them. 


Jewish donuts
1 3/4 cup milk 
6 Tbsp. butter 
1/4 cup sugar 
2 packets active dry yeast
2 eggs, beaten 
1/2 tsp. vanilla 
1/2 tsp. nutmeg 
1 tsp. salt 
21/2 cups flour, 
Vegetable oil for frying 


Extra sugar & cinnamon


I mix up these Ingredients in a large bowl and let set in sun covered in cling wrap four two hour, it will triple in volume, them heat oil until very hot 190 celics and cook donuts until golden brown and round in Cinnamon sugar when hot and serve with rasberry jelly and whipped cream.


Hope this helps.








donuts loading in hot oil. 








don't over fill








into cinnamon sugar








cover with cinnamon sugar








on a plate and enjoy








some sugared some plain.

MM


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

*Here is a Bread Machine Cinnamon Rolls*

_Dough:_
1 cup plus 2 tablespoons warm milk
3 tablespoons canola oil
1 egg, lightly beaten plus 2 egg whites
1/2 cup sugar
4 cups flour (Add a bit more if dough seems too wet after first few minutes of kneading in the bread machine.)
1 teaspoon salt
3 teaspoons bread machine yeast 

_Filling (I doubled this since we like our filling, oh yes we do!):_
2 tablespoons butter
2/3 cup brown sugar mixed with 1 tablespoon cinnamon

_Icing:_
1 teaspoon milk
1 1/2 cups confectioners sugar
4 tablespoons (or less) butter, softened
1 teaspoon vanilla
Put the dough ingredients in the bread machine in the order listed and run on the dough cycle. After the dough cycle is finished, roll the dough into a large rectangle and spread it with 2 Tablespoons melted butter and 2/3 cup brown sugar mixed with 1 Tablespoon cinnamon.
Roll up and cut into 10-15 rolls and place in two greased round cake pans. Bake at 325 degrees for 20 minutes or until browned. Spread the icing on as soon as they come out of the oven.
You can also cover the unbaked rolls with plastic wrap, stick them in the refrigerator overnight, and then bake in the morning.


----------



## Shames73 (Dec 17, 2012)

These all look so yummy! I am going to try them too. Anyone know of any sourdough doughnuts? I saw them once and would love to use my sourdough starter


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

*Here one little bit more work in them. *

*sourdough doughnuts*

*INGREDIENTS:*

2 cups sourdough starter
1 cup lukewarm milk
1 1/2 cup flour
2 eggs
1/4 cup oil
1/4 cup sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon soda
1/2 cup flour



*DIRECTIONS:*

Mix starter, milk and flour until smooth. Add eggs and oil and beat well. Blend in small bowl the sugar, salt, soda and flour. Mix well into dough. 

Turn out onto 1 C flour and knead lightly until most of flour is worked in (dough is soft.) Place in greased bowl and turn to grease too. Cover with wax paper and let rise until doubled. 

Then turn onto 1/2 C flour on board. Pat to 1/2" thick. Cut and put on well floured sheet and let rise until doubled. (Don't cover!) 

Fry only 3-4 in hot fat at once and fry raised side (top) first turning only once. Drain.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Sweetie makes rolls using her bread recipe. They are sooooooo good. The best are apple, poach some apples with maple syrup and cinnamon. Pat out the dough in a square, add apple mix and roll up, cut into 1" thick rolls, bake. I am sure she has a recipe somewhere but never see her get it out. She was the baker at Pollys pies in Long Beach California....James


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

2 packets active dry yeast are 7gm pack ok MM


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

Those doughnuts look delicious! I use a yeast-based stiff dough recipe I deep-fry myself after a raise and a cut with the cutter, so it's interesting to see such a different method!


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

http://cookingwithlove-grannyg.blogspot.com/2011/04/spudnuts.html


----------



## CGL2011 (Dec 18, 2011)

jwal10 said:


> Sweetie makes rolls using her bread recipe. They are sooooooo good. The best are apple, poach some apples with maple syrup and cinnamon. Pat out the dough in a square, add apple mix and roll up, cut into 1" thick rolls, bake. I am sure she has a recipe somewhere but never see her get it out. She was the baker at Pollys pies in Long Beach California....James


Sorry to divert from the donut topic for a moment. 
James, 
I nearly fell over when I read your post. Because Pollyâs Pies is regional, many people here may not have had the pleasure, in other parts of the USA. Please, pass this message to your wife.
A lady who rarely posts, signed in just to say: Thank you from the bottom of my heart. I so enjoyed the many quiches and cinnamon rolls you made. The years I lived near the Long Beach restaurant is filled with memories of coffee and quiche with my friends â then the banberry. All these years later, all pies are judged against the Long Beach Pollyâs pies banberry that was my favorite. To this day, theyâre the best Iâve ever had, anywhere, at any time. You Sir, are living a blessed life, to experience that level of baking in your home!!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I wanna marry Mountain Mick!


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

when i was really young, our neighbor lady used to make donuts and she used pre-packaged fridgerator bisuits. all i can remember is that she punched out a hole in the middle and then did what MM did.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

A bit of work but these are to die for.......

Cinnamon Twists


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

I just use bread dough done on the kneading cycle of bread machine. Roll out, cut with biscuit cutter, poke good sized hole in middle, let rise, drop in hot oil--cook & turn till brown. Dip in glaze, cinnamon sugar, etc.

Same for cinnamon rolls, roll into rectangle, use lots of sugar & cinnamon, roll up, slice, put on pan touching each other. When risen about half again as big, bake till brown. Have ready powdered sugar glaze (lots) and pour liberally over the hot rolls.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

My grandma did bread dough the same way.....rolled it in sugar and cinnamon...she called it Fried Wind...LOL


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

Mooselover said:


> when i was really young, our neighbor lady used to make donuts and she used pre-packaged fridgerator bisuits. all i can remember is that she punched out a hole in the middle and then did what MM did.


My sister used to do this when I was young. The centers were cut out with a bottle cap, fry in oil, then coat them in sugar. She would fry up the donut holes last. It's been many a year since I had them or even thought of them.


----------

